# duck plucker



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

My 2 year old golden likes to pluck my ducks for me. She'll go out and retreive the bird, sniff it, pick it up, drop it, then start plucking the feathers. Did I make an error in training, will she "grow out" of it, how do I stop her from doing this?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Once again, the cure is force fetch.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the same problem with my 7month old lab. I see force fetch as the cure to a lot of things. Would you guys please tell us newbie dog owners a little bit about it. I know this has been talked about a number of times, but some fresh info would be appreciated. At what age do you start? How long does it usually take? Would a shock collar make it easier? What methods work the best and what does a guy want to stay away from? Any pointers you guys may have would help. Thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

there the quick way and the Sanborne way.

the quick way is the way knowlegeble pros like gonehunting will use but its no fun for them or the dog.

I'm not saying its bad just takes some technique and consistancy many amateur trainers aren't willing to follow thru with especially if the dog fights and alot of them will.

The Sanborne method is slower but its also gentler and very effective, it was developed to FF train pointers and setters which usaully can't handle as much force as a retriever ( although there are always individual exceptions in every breed) without wilting.

I've used both but I prefer the Sanborne that whole ear pinch/toe hitch stuff is hard for me to do but I've gotten old and soft hearted.

BUt if I was doing it for money I would probably still use the quick method.

There are many good video tapes on the process.
I can post an detailed article on the sandborne method or if you PM me a email adress I'll send it to you as a word attachment.

The biggest thing in my opinion is to wait until the dogs been hunted a good bit at least one full season and is mature enough to handle the pressure involved.


----------

